# redlands wma walk in areas



## bonecollector822 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know of any walk in areas around redlands wma/dyers pasture area? I grew up hunting around redlands wma and its where I first learned to duck hunt. I just moved back here fromm camp lejeune in north carolina and the first thing I've thought about is getting back into duck huntin. I don't expect anyone here to give up any honey holes or hot spots, just a starting point like a general area. Any and all information is greatly appreciated. Also the reason I need a walk in area is because I sold my only boat when I enlisted into the marine corp, I've also had reconstructive ankle surgery so any where that doesn't call for a trek is best but like I said I was a marine so I can suck it up and walk a little further if needed. Thanks.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 11, 2012)

I know of a few spots on redlands, that are DECENT. I also live in bogart. But goodluck gettin anyones info on here about a duck hole...!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 12, 2012)

hope this will help if you already didnt know they where the maps a located.



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/maps/wma/region3/Redlands_WMA_Color.pdf


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont hunt around redlands so i cant really help you but i just wanted to say Thank you for your services!


----------



## bonecollector822 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for any information you have given. Also thank you nickf11, your appreciation has been greatly appreciated. I've always wanted to give back to my country and when I enlisted into the USMC I think I did just that. Its great to able to go fight for this country and come home to a place where everyone gives thanks for that. If needed I wouldn't hesitate to grad my rifle and go back and do it all over again. Thank you everyone and god bless the red, white, and blue!


----------



## turkey blaster (Nov 12, 2012)

*Turkey Blaster*

God Bless you


----------



## noluckhunt (Nov 15, 2012)

just a tip since you mentioned dyars pasture, the regulations this year say "No hunting on Dyars Pasture MARSH pond"  I'm not 100% on what that is but if you stumble upon it, I suppose don't hunt it.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 15, 2012)

noluckhunt said:


> just a tip since you mentioned dyars pasture, the regulations this year say "No hunting on Dyars Pasture MARSH pond"  I'm not 100% on what that is but if you stumble upon it, I suppose don't hunt it.



That would be the big impoundment to the left of the boat ramp, the one that has all the ducks. Lol


----------

